# Frequenzumrichter und Motorschutzschalter



## Automatiker123 (26 Januar 2017)

Guten Tag liebe Forumbesucher,

Ich zeichne gerade ein neues Schema und da ist mir bei einer Vorgängerversion eines Schemas aufgefallen, dass 3 Motoren mit nur einem Motorschutzschalter abgesichert wurden. Es ist natürlich komplett falsch mehrere Motoren mit einem MSS abzusichern, der Grund wird darin liegen, dass der Schrank ziemlich klein ist und daher Platzmangel besteht. Da kann man den MSS auch einfach weglassen.

Nun zu meiner Frage, da FU's den Motor ja überwachen und die Spannung und Frequenz regeln, kann ich dann nicht einfach die MSS weglassen oder muss wirklich jeder durch einen MSS gesichert sein? Ich habe mal in Foren herumgeforscht und da spalten sich die Meinungen über diese Thema, darum wollte ich mal eure Meinung hören. Ebenfalls, muss ein FU mit Motor durch einen Schütz geschaltet werden? Der FU kann ja einfach durch einen Signaleingang ein und ausgeschaltet werden. Vlt hat das Sicherheitsgründe (Not-Aus)?

Ich bedanke mich schon im Vorraus für die kommenden Antworten!


----------



## Lebenslang (26 Januar 2017)

In der Betriebsanleitung zu deinem Frequenzumrichter wird beschrieben wie dieser abzusichern ist. In der Regel ist das kein Motorschutz sondern Sicherungsautomaten oder Schmelzsicherungen entsprechender Größe, natürlich für jeden FU separat. Einen Schütz zwischen FU und Motor ist Sache deiner Sicherheitsbetrachtung und moderne FUs bieten da schon Sicheren Stop oder sicher abschaltetes Moment.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## weißnix_ (26 Januar 2017)

Was denn nun?
1 MSS für 3 Motoren? --> IMHO sinnfrei
1 FU für 3 Motoren mit nachgeschalteten 3 MSS, passend zum Motor --> durchaus üblich und gelegentlich sinnvoll.

Schütz vor FU ist idR. erforderlich für die NOT-Aus-Funktion, sofern der FU keine integrierten Sicherheitsfunktionen bietet.
Je nach Kategorie können auch zwei in Reihe geschaltete Schütze erforderlich sein.

Edit:
Esn gibt auch noch die Variante:
1 FU --> mehrere Schütze und Motoren. Schaltung jeweils nur für einen Motor gleichzeitig, alle Motoren gleiche Daten  --> Motorschutz wird vom FU übernommen
1 FU --> mehrere Schütze+MSS/MSR. Schaltung für einen Motor gleichzeitig, unterschiedliche Motorengrößen --> Motorschutz via MSS/MSR

Letztere Varianten sind gelegentlich in alten maschinen anzutreffen und stammen aus Zeiten, wo ein kleiner FU noch bösartige 3-5 kDM kostete.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (26 Januar 2017)

> da Motorschutzschalter den Motor ja *überwachen und die Spannung und Frequenz regeln*



Du meintest wohl Frequenzumrichter. In der Regel werden zwischen Umrichter und Motor keine Motorschutzschalter verbaut.
Im Umrichter wird ja auf den Motor parametriert und schaltet im Fall einer z.B. Blockade mit Überstromfehler ab.
Im Idealfall ist noch ein Temperaturfühler im Motor integriert, welcher direkt über den FU ausgewertet wird.


Im Falle dass mehrere Motore an einem FU hängen, können MSS natürlich sinn machen.

Mit Grüßen


----------



## Automatiker123 (26 Januar 2017)

weißnix_ schrieb:


> Was denn nun?
> 1 MSS für 3 Motoren? --> IMHO sinnfrei
> 1 FU für 3 Motoren mit nachgeschalteten 3 MSS, passend zum Motor --> durchaus üblich und gelegentlich sinnvoll.



Tut mir leid, da hab ich mich nicht gut genug ausgedrückt, die Frequenzumformer sind jeweils schon auf den Motoren drauf (Lenze Motec 8400). Somit hat jeder Motor schon seinen persönlichen FU. Die Vorgängerversionen zum Platzsparen (1MSS mit 3Motoren) finde ich auch Sinnfrei und man kann somit den MSS komplett streichen. Wegen dem Platzmangel würde ich einfach einen Schütz einbauen, welcher alle drei FU's miteinander ein und ausschaltet (für den Not-Aus)

Danke für deine Antwort




DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Du meintest wohl Frequenzumrichter.



ups tut mir leid, da hab ich wohl ersteres gedacht, zweiteres schreiben wollen und dritteres wurde dann geschrieben:grin:
habs korrigiert danke


----------



## holgermaik (26 Januar 2017)

> dass 3 Motoren mit nur einem Motorschutzschalter abgesichert wurden.


Eventuell war es ja als Leitungsschutz gedacht und gar kein MSS?


----------



## SPS-freak1 (26 Januar 2017)

Dann tippe ich darauf, dass er einen MSS eingebaut hat, weil der kleiner ist als ein LS


----------



## Automatiker123 (26 Januar 2017)

Nein in unserer Firma werden MSS nur für Motoren und Sicherungsautomaten für den Leitungsschutz benutzt.
Die Absicht des Vorgängers war definitiv den MSS als Motorschutz für alle 3 Motoren zu verwenden. Ausserdem wurde ein 4A MSS für die drei 1.8A Motoren eingezeichnet von dem her denke ich nicht dass das auch funktioniert hat


----------



## SPS-freak1 (26 Januar 2017)

Na aber wenn da ein dezentraler FU dazwischen hängt muss der MSS ja nicht zwanghaft zum Nennstrom passen. Andere dezentrale Lösungen werden auch nur als Summenstrom abgesichert 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## MSB (26 Januar 2017)

Ist bei dezentralen FUs absolut üblich, mehr oder wenige sinnvolle Gruppen zu bilden. 

Der Platz für die MSS ist dabei ja nur ein Faktor, der geringere Verdrahtungs- und Verkabelungsaufwand eher der größere und wichtigere. 

3x1,8 A mit 4A ist doch auch kein Problem, wenn z. B. sowieso nur 2 Antriebe gleichzeitig in Betrieb sind. 

Persönlich würde ich hier eher LS statt MSS verwenden. 

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Automatiker123 (27 Januar 2017)

Also ich hab mal im Handbuch des FU's nachgelesen, welches mich auf die Homepage von Lenze gebracht hat:

Kurzschluss
Erdschluss
Überspannung
Motorphasenausfall
Überstrom
I² x t-Motorüberwachung
Motor-Übertemperatur
NetzphasenausfalSchutz bei zyklischem Netzschalten
Kippen des Motor

Ich würde sagen, da macht sich der MSS überflüssig wenn es nur um den Schutz des Motors geht
zwei Motoren sind immer im Betrieb und einer wird immer wieder dazugeschaltet für eine kurze Zeit, das heisst das dass Bimetall im MSS immer wieder erhitzt wird und zu wenig Zeit zum Abkühlen hat was nach einer Zeit zu Problemen führt.
Werde einfach einen LSS für die Motoren nutzen, da die FU's genug Sicherheit bieten sollten.

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe


----------



## weißnix_ (27 Januar 2017)

Automatiker123 schrieb:


> Kippen des Motor



Dafür benutze ich Schrauben.
(Der mußte jetzt sein )


----------



## SPS-freak1 (27 Januar 2017)

Nochmal. Wenn du dezentrale umrichter hast schütz du durch die Versicherung vor den umrichter nicht den Motor sondern lediglich Leitung plus Umrichter. Das heißt du musst die Anschlussdaten der Umrichter prüfen, nicht der Motore. Den Motorschutz macht der Umrichter.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------

